# photography



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

*Hey guys!
Trust me, I'm not good at photography, but it's so addicting!

Here is a hollycock, for example.









More to come!
~Runner

P.S... you guys can post too, that's the main thing *


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I'll be contributing as well!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

more.......


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

seminolewind said:


> I'll be contributing as well!
> 
> View attachment 28356
> View attachment 28357
> ...


Aww he/she is so cute!


seminolewind said:


> more.......
> 
> View attachment 28360
> View attachment 28361
> ...


Awesome! Silkies are the pomeranians of the chicken world


----------



## simonarvestrand (Jul 1, 2017)

Some of my old ones.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Internet was just a thought when I last got into photography. Too bad, I've got some that are very nice but it would take work on my part to digitize them.

What I'm seeing here is eye candy.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

simon. Those are stunning pictures! Camera? Settings?


----------



## simonarvestrand (Jul 1, 2017)

seminolewind said:


> simon. Those are stunning pictures! Camera? Settings?


Thanks. Don't remember if it was my canon 30d or my 5d . 70-200 4l was used. 
Always use manual settings .
I sold all my gear for two years ago and almost stoped shooting. 
There is some more old pictures on http://sam.arvestrand.se 
I will remove that homepage 2018 because I haven't updated it for years.


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

simonarvestrand said:


> Some of my old ones.


Wow!


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

robin416 said:


> Internet was just a thought when I last got into photography. Too bad, I've got some that are very nice but it would take work on my part to digitize them.
> 
> What I'm seeing here is eye candy.


X2


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I have a Oly micro 4/3 (om d e m5) with a current 60mm prime lens. I've had one before and I needed the money. But now due to trial and error I bought the same camera. I'm getting a zoom lens. I am just not good at manual/with a lens with no zoom. I also have a Pana FZ200 which is a great camera.
I've had a camera in my hand since 5 years old. Started with grandpa's camera that pulled out in front. My last film camera was a Minolta A-5. 

Your Canon takes awesome pictures!


----------



## simonarvestrand (Jul 1, 2017)

One very important thing to learn is that it's not the camera that takes the picture it just makes it easier to a point the most is the one being at the right place at the right time. 
I'm more impressed with people using simple cameras and take nice photos.


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

"Chair Time"


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Ducks, that's the only thing that made me laugh today.


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

seminolewind said:


> Ducks, that's the only thing that made me laugh today.


Lol same happened with me, I came in the front and I saw him sitting on the chair, so I put a planked on him and took a pic.. haha!!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

My attempt at macro with a plain 60mm non zoom lens


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I look at that and think how much better it would be with a tripod and remote clicker!


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

seminolewind said:


> My attempt at macro with a plain 60mm non zoom lens
> 
> View attachment 28378
> View attachment 28379


Whoaaaa...


----------



## simonarvestrand (Jul 1, 2017)

I love macro  here is one with a tamron 100mm macro


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

simonarvestrand said:


> I love macro  here is one with a tamron 100mm macro


Whoaaaa!


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)




----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

simonarvestrand said:


> I love macro  here is one with a tamron 100mm macro


Stunning! I am impatiently waiting for a 100mm macro, tripod. I have the remote. Sounds like a lot but my hands shake.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

DuckRunner said:


> View attachment 28381


Boy, that's a nice sharp picture!


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

seminolewind said:


> Boy, that's a nice sharp picture!


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

seminolewind said:


> Sounds like a lot but my hands shake.


I feel for you.My hands shake in the morning,probably from the coffee,but if I don't drink any,I'm useless.I was considering a tri-pod for my guns.I was target practicing with the rifle a couple of mornings ago and I went through 2 boxes of bullets without hitting the target because I couldn't hold it still.I was about to throw the rifle in the woods,I was so disgusted but even the best occasionally have a bad day.


----------



## simonarvestrand (Jul 1, 2017)

seminolewind said:


> Stunning! I am impatiently waiting for a 100mm macro, tripod. I have the remote. Sounds like a lot but my hands shake.


It is almost impossible to take a good sharp macro without tripod and a remote makes it even easier. I think I used both on the bfly pic. That pic is even sharper then it looks here and one of the few pics I have sold . They made a print on a big canvas it hang on the wall in a office in Norrkoping in Sweden it is really fun to see it big the butterfly is as big as me


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Wow. Do you sell many?


----------



## simonarvestrand (Jul 1, 2017)

seminolewind said:


> Wow. Do you sell many?


No. A Couple of wedding pictures when I was hired for weddings other than that just about 2 or 3.
Now I just do some aereal (not a clue how to spell. Pictures from the air) and filming just for fun. I don't want my hobby to be work again it almost destroyed the fun with taking pictures for me.


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

DuckRunner said:


>





chickenqueen said:


> I feel for you.My hands shake in the morning,probably from the coffee,but if I don't drink any,I'm useless.I was considering a tri-pod for my guns.I was target practicing with the rifle a couple of mornings ago and I went through 2 boxes of bullets without hitting the target because I couldn't hold it still.I was about to throw the rifle in the woods,I was so disgusted but even the best occasionally have a bad day.


Lol it put a link to target shopping center!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Yesterday, went outside with the tripod, but it started raining.


----------



## simonarvestrand (Jul 1, 2017)

seminolewind said:


> Yesterday, went outside with the tripod, but it started raining.


Then start taking pics on falling waterdrops. Splashing water on leafs. 
Rain gives a lot of fun photosessions


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I tried that today but couldn't get the cqmera to focus. I have a 60mm reg. prime lens. It will focus on anything down to maybe 16 inches. I put a magnifying filter lens on it and it will only focus at 6 inches- no more no less. Very frustrating because I don't know why.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

bugs- these are pretty small ants


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

You are still taking some really good pictures.Beats my flip phone...


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I'm getting closer to my goal all the time.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Someone on the photo forum, DPreview, suggested buying a pricier tripod. But I had a $30.00 one that was just fine-till I used it. It's got 3-4 different knobs for adjusting and none of it is done quick. So I looked at what the pricier models had, and some have a ball head, and a "pistol", so if you squeeze the handle of the pistol, you can move the camera in any direction and that's it! You know how chickens are- and adjusting 3 knobs to get a picture just does not work! And with my shaking hands I do need to rely on a tripod.

Then, I had bought a few "prime" lenses which are completely manual and do not zoom, just one distance. I was kind of surprised that there was no autofocus. After using it, it's up for sale on amazon. With manual focus, no matter what I do, I can't say I see well enough to get those pictures sharp. So no manual focus. There are other manual settings to play with. 

So it's buying and selling items to learn what I want. What a PIA. The only thing I won't give up is the camera body. The camera is the best I've had.


----------

